# Tug Duke of Normandy



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

I've had a query about an old tug called the "Duke of Normandy" that is lying in the Crinian Canal in Scotland.

The photo is here : http://www.trawlerphotos.co.uk/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/7836/cat/521
and here http://www.trawlerphotos.co.uk/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/7834/cat/521

Can any of our members supply any information on her at all ??

Davie (Thumb)


----------



## gil mayes (Nov 20, 2006)

DUKE OF NORMANDY II (O.N.183838), ex Duke of Normandy-72, F.K.O.1-1951. 54grt 70.9 x 14.4 x 5.8 ft. m.tug 350bhp (at one time downrated to 295bhp) 4T SBP. Built 1934 - Einswarden, Oldenburg, Germany. Owned in UK by States of Jersey. Sold in 1972 to Scottish owners and in 1975 owned by Arrochar Boathiring Co Ltd, Arrochar. She was offered for sale in March 1979 and has had a number of owners since then, but as far as I know never used commercially in recent years.
Gil.


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

Thank you very much for the information Gill i'll pass it onto the person concerned

Once again this site shows just how much knowledge we hold (Thumb)


----------



## MauriceW (Nov 2, 2014)

*Duke of Normandy*

The Duke of Normandy is still moored in the canal basin at Crinan - here she is yesterday looking smart, tied up next to puffer VIC 32.


----------

